# Seahawks51 Getting Lean (Hopefully)



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2003)

Gonna try to keep a journal. Any and all comments appreciated.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2003)

Diet for the day:
Meal 1:
1/2 Oatmeal with 1/2 scoop protien
4 egg whites / 1 whole egg

Meal 2:
one apple

Meal 3:
salad, small amount of cheddar plus som ff cheese
4 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup brown rice

Meal 4:
6 oz lean (93%/7%) ground beef (taco seasoning)
sprinkled with ff shreaded cheddar
1/2 apple

Meal 5:
2 scoops (52 grams) protien w/ heavy whipping cream

throught out the day, 4 cups of coffee and about 2 liters of water

no training today, did ridiculous legs yesterday and have a personal trainer session in the am.

Wife to take photos for me tonight but I am not sure I have the guts to post my fatness publically. We'll see....


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2003)

add to meal 2 one full egg (leftover from Meal 1)


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2003)

To any of you who may jump in to help/comment...I have a SERIOUS cheese addiction. That will be my undoing if not watched.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 9, 2003)

Plan for Monday's Diet
Meal One
1/2 oatmeal
1 apple

***ONE HOUR of high intensity training - mixing cardio and weights***
Meal 2 
post work out shake
2 scoops (52 grams protien)
heavy whipping cream
1 apple
1 diet coke

Meal 3
1 pouch of tuna
1 tablespoon Mayo (this is b/c I read I need a fat source, I can do without)
Spinnach salad
ff cheese
1 apple

Meal 4
Low-Carb Lean Body shake
1 tablespoon Flax oil

Meal 5
4 oz taco meat
1/4 cup brown rice

Meal 6 (pre-bedtime)
2 scoops protein (52 grams)
heaving cream


Doesn't seem to be enough protein.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a question..and I realize that there are many more qualified to address this than me, but what's with the heavy cream?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 10, 2003)

fat-source...like milk but without the sugar.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 10, 2003)

That's kinda what I thought. I had heard w8, or someone recommend using a tablespoon of heavy or whipping cream with water when mixing protein drinks..as a way of avoiding the sugar and carbs, but didn't think it would be that great as the primary liquid in the shake. Hey, if it works...it works.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> That's kinda what I thought. I had heard w8, or someone recommend using a tablespoon of heavy or whipping cream with water when mixing protein drinks..as a way of avoiding the sugar and carbs, but didn't think it would be that great as the primary liquid in the shake. Hey, if it works...it works.




I just use a little bit, maybe 2 oz tops. I really have to watch my fat as I am toooooo big.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome to the club. I need to drop (or convert) about 25-30 lbs. myself.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2003)

per FitDay, Monday, 2/10 was:
2511 calories
42% fat/14% Carbs/44% Protein
total protein was 272 grams


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Seahawks51 *_
> To any of you who may jump in to help/comment...I have a SERIOUS cheese addiction. That will be my undoing if not watched.



 

Cheese is good stuff.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2003)

Tuesday 2/11 Diet:

Meal 1:
2 scoops Pro Complex (52g P)
2 oz heavy cream

Meal 2:
2 pouches Albacore
2 tablespoon Mayo
4 slices of FF Cheese (told ya about the cheese!)

<<planned meals>>
Meal 3
1 hard boiled egg
1 Protien Diet shake
1 tablespoon flaxseed oil

Meal 4
1 Protien Diet shake
1/2 Detour bar

--workout--
(a little worried I need more carbs pre-WO)

Meal 5
2 scoops Pro Complex

Meal 6
2 chicken breast fillets
1 cup steamed brocollie
little bit of ketchup


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2003)

per Fitday, 2/11

Cals 1989
36% fat/9% carbs/55% protein
79 g     /48 g        /270 grams 

not bad....
10 min cardio...7 min walking/3 min jogging

Bench
15 x 135
10 x 185
20 x 225 ( really struggled here, could feel effect of low carbs/low cals)
5 x 275
4 x 305
2 x 315
1 x 365

Dumbell Bench Press
15 x 75's
10 x 85's
5 x 85's

Peckdeck
sets of 12, 10, 8 at weights I just don't recall

Incline bench machine
205 x 12
225 x 10
295 x 6

Dumbell Curls
45's x 15
55's x 8

Shoulder press
135 to exhaustion (forget how many)

completely out of energy, due to low carbs...had to quit.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

Your weights sound pretty healthy. How long have you been at this?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2003)

I have been lifting for about 3 years now. I have made enormous progress. I just seem to have the genetics to lift heavy. I do work hard, but I see alot of people working harder with less results, so I assume I was born with it.

As for dieting, about 2 weeks now. Keeping my cals in the 2000-2500 range. This is low, but I feel my metabolism is very good. I will up it if I start to slow down.

One day, I will get the guts to post my shirtless photo. If you look hard you can see good muscle mass but it is essentially hidden under fat. Yuck! That photo has done more to motivate me than anything else. Hard to run from a close-up photo of your fat arse.

You and I are the same age, where'd you grow up? School?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

I reside right here in the great metropolis of Sumter. I didn't escape like the others.  
I just noticed that your weights didn't sound like a beginner. I've been lifting off and on for a long time. I got out altogether for about a year or so, and now I'm basically starting over. 
As for pics...I have my pride. I'm not THAT bad off...well, yeah I am. Damn cigarettes, wish I'd never started.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2003)

2/12 diet
Meal 1
3/4 c Cream of Wheat
1 boiled egg

Meal 2
Low-Carb Lean Body
1 tablespoon flax seed oil

Meal 3
2 pouches tuna
1.5 tablespoon mayo

Meal 4
low-carb lean body
2 oz heavy cream

Meal 5
1.5 turkey sausage links
1.5 cup spinach, with ff cheese, 1.5 tbs newmans
1 slice bacon
1 boiled egg
1 oz peanuts

meal 6will be
2 scoops protien power (52 grams)
2 oz heavy cream

per fitday...
2509 cals
38% protein, 15% carbs, 47% fat
out of line, but wife made turkey sausage, had to eat some

there it is, if anyone cares...


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey, at least you're keeping track, right? And you know the difference between good foods and borderline bad foods....some folks here have not a clue.

(I can hear P-Funk now...More Veggies! More Veggies!)


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hey, at least you're keeping track, right? And you know the difference between good foods and borderline bad foods....some folks here have not a clue.
> 
> (I can hear P-Funk now...More Veggies! More Veggies!)



In an effort to "make up" for a poorer diet yesterday, after West Wing I went to the gym and did some cardio and very intense legs.

Hurting like hell today.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey, if it were easy everybody'd be doing it. Besides, with the exception of sodium nitrite, et al, what's a little turkey sausage going to do to you?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey Seahawks, what are your stats (height, weight, BF%)?  Just curious.

Looks like you're doing pretty good.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Hey Seahawks, what are your stats (height, weight, BF%)?  Just curious.
> 
> Looks like you're doing pretty good.



Thanks! I am really serious this time, I think I am on the right track. I am worried my cals are a little too low for the long term, but for now, I think I am OK.

I am 6-4 and weigh about 300 lbs. I have been lifting very hard for about 3 years now and have a good bit of muscle mass. I just have a tube around my waste. %BF, I don't know and to be honest, ain't got the guts to find out.

here's a photo: (but i am down about 15 lbs from that leve)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2003)

Looks like you've got lots of muscle in that frame.  Good luck!  Keeping your calories in that range, you'll see results quickly.


BTW, you guys _seriously_ need to do someting about your defense.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 13, 2003)

You've got that right, brother! I think I'm around 50% right now 
.  Just keep doing what your doing, you'll get there.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 13, 2003)

2/13 Diet:

Meal 1
3/4 cup Oatmean
1 1/4 scoop Protien power
small slice apple

Meal 2
Low Carb Lean Body
2 oz heavy cream

Meal 3
2 pounches (6 oz) tuna
3 slices ff cheese
1.5 tablespoon Mayo

Meal 4
Low Carb Lean Body

Meal 5
6 oz ground beef
4 oz chicken
1/4 cup cheese

Meal 6
1 scoop protein powder

4 flax capsules

per Fitday.com
cals 2532
fat 109g
carbs 87g
protein 297 g


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2003)

2/14

Meal 1
3/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 scoop protien
1 medium bananna
1 Propel water (20 cals)

**workout w/trainer **
10 min walk warmup
15 min abs
Lateral Raises 20 x 20
Smith rows (15 x 2)
Flat bench:
135 x 20
155 x 20
165 x 20 (but lame....I can REALLY feel the effect of reduced calories)
3 min jog (hell) 
Incline dumbell flys
45 x 20
45 x 15
20 pushups
20 dips (bench)
This workout sucked, no strength at all but yet I am sore.  

Meal 2 (post w/o)
2 scoops Simply Whey
2 oz heavy cream

-----------------


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

Can I ask a question?
Why the heavy cream in th post w/o shake?
And why so many carbs pre w/o?
Also how many hours before working out are you eating that meal?

*okay three questions. sorry*


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2003)

Today, I went higher on the carbs b/c of the workout. I was dragging and I figured that  1) I would just burn them off and 2) would stay lower in carbs the rest of the day.

This meal is abour 1 hour before workout.

Heavy cream is to have a fat source with protien. Do you think that necessary?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

> Today, I went higher on the carbs b/c of the workout. I was dragging and I figured that 1) I would just burn them off and 2) would stay lower in carbs the rest of the day.



Some things to think about pre-workout nutrition:

1) If you have carbs before you workout your body is going to burn them for energy instead of fat.
2) If you are trying to lose fat there are a couple of different things you can try as far as a pre workout meal goes (these are just some ideas of mine and things that have worked for me in the past):
        a) If you are trying to lose weight and you can handle it you 
            can try and w/o on an empty stomach.  This is especially 
            good when doing cardio.  When lifting weights on 
            an empty stomach use caution!
        b) If you need something in your stomach before you work 
            out try having some protien and fat instead.  This will 
            keep your carbs down so that your fat is more available 
            to be burned.  Acutally the shake that you are drinking 
            post w/o with the heavy cream would probably work 
            better pre workout.





> Heavy cream is to have a fat source with protien. Do you think that necessary?



You don't want the fat in your whey shake post w/o because it slows down the absorbtion of the protien.  Drink the whey shake with water and that's it.  This in my opinionis the only time it is okay to drink whey straight up.  You have just finished excersising and you want to replenish your body quickly.  That is why whey is good.  Any other time of the day you can mix the whey with some fat (heavy cream or flax).  After your post work out shake your next meal can come any where from 1-2 hrs later.  This meal should be balanced out with protien and fat and maybe some slow burning carbs.

Just some of my ideas.  I'm sure many others here have different ideas as well.  See what work best for you


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2003)

P-funk, you da man! Thanks for the time and effort. Very useful information.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

no problem man. 

What the hell is with a Seahawks fan in South Carolina anyway?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2003)

I was a kid when they entered the NFL and I liked their uniforms. Steve Largent is my favorite player of all time.  Anyway, been pulling for them for over 20 years. 20 years of NOTHING.

I went to Clemson and was a huge Anthony Simmons fan. Seattle drafted him in the first round...thus the Seahawks51.

I believe it was you who commented on their defense...you mean giving up 170+ yards to Thomas Jones (Thomas-freaking-Jones) is bad? I don't think he got that many yards TOTAL in his other games. Cutting Kirkland was enough to fire Holgren as GM in an of itself (another Clemson boy.) When you cut a guy for "weight" issues and he signs and STARTS with one of the best D's in the league....YOU SCREWED UP!

Anyway, I do appreciate your input.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2003)

Watch out people, we've got a sports fan in da house! How's the program going 51? Give us a holler if we can help there, neighbor.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok, no time for all the details..but...
2/14
cals 3000
fat 172g
carb 90g
protien 277g

Can I lose fat on 3000 calories????????????


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2003)

Diet 2/15
Meal 1
2 boild egg
2 scoops Muscle Milk protien power

Meal 2
handful of cashews (I was desparate...daughter's b-ball game)

Meal 3
8 oz lean ground beef (taco seasoning)
1 cup spinach salad
splash texas pete

Meal 4
3 oz steak

Meal 5
1 pouch Albacor Tuna
1/2 tblspn mayo

meal 6
2 chicken patties
4 oz ground beef
2 slices ff cheese

Had three beers tonight, but kept cals under 3000.

Cals 2865
fat 150 g
carb 65 g
protein 249 g (35% 
Alcohol 35 g


----------



## Pepper (Feb 16, 2003)

after the beer last night, tightening up the carbs today and working out hard later today.

Meal 1: (9:15 am)
2 boiled eggs + 1 boiled egg white
2 chicken patties + 2 slices ff cheese
2 cups coffee

Meal 2: (1 pm)
2 scoops pro complex
2 oz heavy cream

Was supposed to work out here, but the clowns did not open. The problem with living in the south is a little sleet and the world goes nuts. OPEN THE DAMN GYM! Sorry, I needed to workout and so I'm PISSED.

Meal 3
2 chicken patties
splash Texas Pete

Meal 4
4 oz taco beef
1 slice ff cheese
1 can tuna - dry

Meal 5
2 scoops pro complex
2 oz heavy cream

2506 cals
138g/50% fat
26g /4% carbs
285g/46% protein 



http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=hortope


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, a loaf of bread or a gallon of milk don't have a chance if the weather looks the slightest bit icey! I guess South Carolinians are still recovering form the great blizzard of 70-whatever-it-was!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2003)

2/17 diet:
Meal 1 (8 am)
3/4 cup Oatmeal w/ 1/2 scoop protein powder
4 egg whites

Meal 2 (10:30 am)
Low Carb Lean Body
1 tbls Flax oil

Meal 3 (12:30)
canof white turkey
1 tbls mayo
2 slice ff cheese

meal 4 (3:30)
1 can tuna
1 tablespoon mayo
1 slice ff cheese

projected....
Meal 5(6:30)
Low carb lean body
heavy cream

---workout...cardio, weights----
Meal 6
Simply Whey
no added fat (right p-funk? )


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

> no added fat (right p-funk? )



No fat or carbs.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2003)

per fit day:
Cals 2395 
fat 101g
carb 75 g (5 g fiber)
protein 291 g

Workout was unimpressive. Waited until 8 pm and simply had no energy. I got through it and managed to get in some running also.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2003)

Hang in there, man! Everybody has less than productive days!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2003)

OK, last nights workout
10 minutes warmup on treadmill
Flat Bench
20x135, 20x225, 8x225, 5 x 225, 5 x 225, 2 x 225
Dumbell Bench
15x80, 10 x 80
Peck Deck
three sets of 20, 15, 10 (at 14, 16, 18)
Shoulder Press
135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 5
Incline Hammer Machine
225 x 10...another set of 10 but not w/o break
(realized that I was flat out of energy)
2 minutes jog
workout cut short

Meals 2/18:
Meal 1:
4 oz beef
2 egg whites

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
1 cup spinach
1 boiled egg
tablespoon real bacon bits
1/4 2% cheese
1.5 tablespoon Newmans

**Businessmans Special Hockey Game - DID NOT DRINK A SINGLE BEER***  

Meal 3:
1 can Albacore
1 tablespoon Mayo

Meal 4:
Low Carb Lean Body
2 flax capsules
1 whole egg

Meal 5:
1.5 cup spinach
3 oz chicken
3 oz taco beef
2 slice ff cheese
3 links turkey sausage (60 g)

My calories are great today, but to weighted towards Meal 5???

Meal 6 will be 
2 scoops pro complex
2 oz heavy cream


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> No fat or carbs.


What did I miss?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2003)

P-Funk had told me earlier not to add any fat to my post-WO shake. 

Here's what he said:


> You don't want the fat in your whey shake post w/o because it slows down the absorbtion of the protien. Drink the whey shake with water and that's it. This in my opinion is the only time it is okay to drink whey straight up.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh yeah. Agreed.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2003)

2/18 diet per Fitday.com
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2180   cals
Fat: 103g  929 cal  43% 
Carbs: 37g  136 cal 6% 
Protein: 268g  1074 cal  50%


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2003)

2/19 Diet:

Meal 1:
Low-Carb Lean Body
1 whole egg

Meal 2
1 pouch Albacore
1 packet of mayo

Meal 3
1 pouch Albacore
2 flax capsules

Meal 4
Low-carb lean body

WORKOUT - legs

Meal 5
2 scoops Simply Whey

Meal 6
8 oz turkey breast
1/4 ff cheese
1 cup spinach
1 egg white
texas pete

From FitDay.com
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   1972     
Fat: 76  682  35% 
Carbs: 37  145  7% 
Protein: 281  1126  58%


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2003)

Dude, mayo?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2003)

need fat with all protein? am I wrong?

Personally, the mayo is simply for that purpose, I can certainly do without it.

Please let me know if I am wrong or if I should take some fax or something else for the fat.

This is all new to me.

Thanks for the help. 

PS would a whole egg do the trick?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2003)

You want "good" fat though, something that contains omega 3 and omega 6's.  You can find that in flax seed oil, sesame oil, nuts, and some of the fattier fishes.  Mayo contains almost nothing good nutritionally.

I get my fat from salmon and nuts, although I have been meaning to try flax seed oil for a while now.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2003)

You caught me in time, I took 2 flax tablets (can't possibly put the oil on the tuna  )

You know, I bought some salmon pouches just like the tuna but have not tried them yet.

REALLY appreciate the help.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 19, 2003)

I have not tried salmon pouches.  Let me know if you like them.  I buy my salmon in five pound packages from a wholesale club.  $3.59/lb isn't bad.  Cover it in spices and herbs and throw it on the Foreman grill for eight minutes and you've got an awesome lunch!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

You can put olive oil on tuna if you want.  That is what I do.
I use mayo when I am not cutting.  Don't sweat it I don't feel it is that bad.  Mayo is primarily made from eggs.  (I am pretty sure but I would need to check the ingredients to be certain.).


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)

Or, reduce the amount of mayo and add a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil. Olive oil is similar to wine...its an aquired taste...but one that is greatly appreciated, and healthier than other condiments.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

That's what I do DM.  Good call!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2003)

I updated my diet for 2/19 above...workout was:

Leg day
Leg Press
10. 12. 14. 16. 10. 8 plates
15, 10,   8,  5, 10, 20 reps

Standing calf raises
4, 6, 8 plates
20, 20, 12 reps

Sled 45 degree Calf Raises
3, 4 plates
10, 15 reps

Hack Squats (REALLY focused on going as low as possible)
2, 4, 6 plates
20, 15, 10 reps

Leg Extensions
14, 16, 19, 22 (pin setting)
10, 10, 8 ,7 reps

More energy today, but no cardio. Treadmills were taken when I arrived and legs were numb when I left.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2003)

Meals
2/20

Meal 1
2 egg whites
4 oz chicken
2 cups coffee

Meal 2
3 egg whites
2 scoops pro complex
3 oz heavy cream

Meal 3
1 cup spinach
4 ox turkey
1 slice ff chees
1.5 tablespoons newmans
1 tablespoon bacon 
1 whole egg

Meal 4
1 large pouch Pink Salmon
1 tablespoon mustard
2 slice ff cheese

Meal 5
8 oz chicken
2 slice ff cheese
splash of texas pete

Meal 6
4 lean turkey sausage 
4 oz chicken
1 cup spinach
1/4 cut ff cheese
2 tablespoons (prob. less?) Newmans
Handful of peanuts that I should be shot for buying.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2003)

A couple questions about your leg w/o:
1)What no squats?
2)Why work calves in the middle of the leg w/o?  Why not save them till the end if the w/o since they are needed to stabalize and balance you while you do squats and presses?  It is kind of like when I see people work their abs and then do the rest of their body.  Why? (just my opinion)
3)No excersises for hamstrings?  What about leg curls or stiff leg deadlifts or good mornings?  Hams are really important.

ps. don't worry about cardio on leg day.  It is overkill if you ask me.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> A couple questions about your leg w/o:
> 1)What no squats?
> 2)Why work calves in the middle of the leg w/o?  Why not save them till the end if the w/o since they are needed to stabalize and balance you while you do squats and presses?  It is kind of like when I see people work their abs and then do the rest of their body.  Why? (just my opinion)
> ...



I have given this some thought and the answer really is "i don't know" why I have not been doing squats except to admit that I may have been a candy-ass 

I have not worked my legs very often b/c my old gym simply was not suited for heavier lifters (although, squats were available, I must admit.) So, I guess I am just nervous about doing them. I have a personal training session once a week maybe we should focus on some of these leg w/o's that are missing. Mainly Squats.

I guess I am just a sissy and won't hit the squats b/c I am afraid I will screw up the form and somehow embarrass myself.

This is ridiculous of course and I very much appreciate you calling me out on it.

Leg curls, I just forgot to do them. I usually like to do deadlifts on leg day also.

Oh, and the order of my leg w/o...usually dictated by availabilty of equipment. Not a good reason, but that is the reason.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2003)

Per FitDay  2/20
cals 2459
protein 313g D 
carb  39 g
fat 113 g

Is this OK mix?

I feel DEAD from 3 pm to 6 pm. I have had actually more energy on average but from 3 to 6, I am DEAD. Any suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2003)

It depends on what kind of diet you are aiming for.  Right now your ratio of protein/carb/fat is 51%, 6%, 43%.  I couldn't find your stats.  What is your current weight?



> I feel DEAD from 3 pm to 6 pm. I have had actually more energy on average but from 3 to 6, I am DEAD. Any suggestions?



Nap


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2003)

I have been out all day...boring tax seminar....

I am 6-4, probably about 300 now, down from 318.

I have given it some thought and talked it over with some trainers and think 260-270 lbs is a good lean weight for me. I just don't think I will be able to go below that.  Who knows though.

Again, I appreciate you taking the time....


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2003)

OK, P-Funk, I went the gym tonight and did the following:
Dead Lifts
Squats
Hack Squats
Leg Curls

I was in a seminar all day and my calories were a littly high. Plus I was feeling a bit wimpy after you called me out the other day so I hit those three things HARD. My inner thigh is already sore. Tomorrow is going to be rough. 

Diet:
Meal 1 (6 am)
3/4 cup Oatmeal
2 1/4 scoops Pro Complex

Meal 2 (8:30 am)
2 scoops pro complex
3 oz heavy cream

Meal 3 (11 am)
Adkins Bar (desparate...stomach growling DURING seminar, not acceptable)

Meal 4 (noon)
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup cole slaw

Meal 5
1 pack beef jerky (all they had at the quickstop)

Meal 6
8 oz chicken
1 cup spinach
1/4 ff cheese
1 tablespoon bacon
texas pete
1/2 cup creamed spinach

**Workout**

Meal 7
2 scoops whey

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2863    
Fat: 99  890  32% 
  Sat: 41  371  13% 
  Poly: 15  131  5% 
  Mono: 20  182  7% 
Carbs: 185  644  23% 
  Fiber: 24  0  0% 
Protein: 311  1243  45%


----------



## Pepper (Feb 23, 2003)

Back on track today diet-wise:
Meal1
3/4 cup Old-fashion Oatmeal
.25 scoops simply whey

Meal 2
2 oz heavy cream
2 scoops simply whey

Meal 3
8 ox grilled salmon
2 cups broc/cauli steamed
1.5 oz beef

Meal 4
1/2 batch of protein pancakes
6 oz chicken
2 slice ff cheese

Meal 5
1 low  card Lean Body
3 oz heavy cream

Meal 6
6 oz taco meet
1/4 c ff cheese

1.5 gallons of water


----------



## Pepper (Feb 23, 2003)

2/23 calories:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2513    
Fat: 133  1193  49% 
Carbs: 64  207  8% 
Protein: 262  1047  43%


----------



## Pepper (Feb 24, 2003)

2/24 Diet

Meal 1
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 scoop Simply Whey

Meal 2
8 oz grilled salmon
splash of olive oil 

Meal 3
low carb lean body
3 tablespoon heavy cream

Meal 4
1 large pouch tuna
1 tablespoon flax
3 slice ff cheese

Hit 1 gallon of water here, so enjoyed a Diet Coke

Meal 5
Extremebody protein
(250 cals, 50 g protein)

**workout**

2 scoops simply whey

Meal 6
1 cup spinach
1/4 ff cheese
4 oz chicken strips
some onions
texas pete

**WORKOUT**
Flat bench
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 4
225 x 20 (30 secs rest after rep 15)
135 x 20

Hammer Incline (weight is weigh of plates)
90 x 15
180 x 10
180 x 10
230 x 5
230 x 3

Hammer Decline
90 x 20
180 x 10
180 x 8
230 x 5

Peckdeck-3 sets, to completely exhaust but forget what I did

Barbell flat press
70 x 10 
back cramped had to set them down

Hammer Shoulder Press
90 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 5
180 x 2

Frontal Raises
20 lbs dumbells x 15
Laterals
20's x 15
Frontals
20's x 15
lateral 
20's x 12
Curls
20's x 20

curls
35's x 20

10 minutes cardio, brisk walk, no jogging


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2003)

per fitday:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2263    
Fat: 85  762  35% 
  Sat: 36  321  15% 
  Poly: 6  57  3% 
  Mono: 16  145  7% 
Carbs: 68  233  11% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 300  1201  55% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2003)

2/25 Diet
Meal 1
3/4 cup oatmeal
2.25 scoops pro complex

meal 2
spinach salad w/4 oz chicken breast
1/4 cup ff cheese
2 tablespoon Newmans
2 tablespoon bacon

Meal 3
protein diet shake
1 apple


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2003)

per fitday 2/25:
Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2634    
Fat: 121  1086  42% 
  Sat: 43  386  15% 
  Poly: 4  39  2% 
  Mono: 28  256  10% 
Carbs: 68  233  9% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 314  1258  49% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2003)

I quit doing this for a while b/c it seemed few were interested, but I think I do better when I post, so:

3/2 Diet
Meal 1
.5 cup old fashion oats
2.25 scoops pro complex

Meal 2
4 oz chicken
1 pouch tuna
1 cup spinach
1/4 cup ff cheese
splash texas pete

WORKOUT
Meal 3 (?)
PWO whey shake, nothing added

Meal 4
8 oz chicken 
2 slice ff cheese

Meal 5
2 cups brocolli
8 oz chicken
2 slices ff cheese
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 5
1 tablespoon heavy cream
2 scoop pro complex

WORKOUT
Deadlift
135 x 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 4, 315 x 1
(can really tell weight is down b/c I am simply NOT as strong!)

Incline Row
45 lbs x 15 wide grip
45 lbs x 15 narrow grip

70 lbs x 10 wide grip
70 lbs x 10 narrow grip

90 lbs x 5 wide grip
90 lbs x 5 narrow grip
(WFT? weak is hell, but back is burning)

Seated Row (Hammer)
90 lbs x 12
125 x 10
180 x 8


Seated High Row
90 lbs x 12
125 x 10
180 x 8

Pulldowns
100 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
120 x 10
100 x 15

out.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2003)

Calories Eaten 3/2
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   2403    
Fat: 83  747  32% 
  Sat: 27  246  10% 
  Poly: 3  23  1% 
  Mono: 15  138  6% 
Carbs: 80  274  12% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 334  1338  57% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2003)

I am shutting down this thread due to general disinterest.

I don't mean to sound upset about this, yall have been very helpful whenever I have specific question. However, this journal has become a waste of time. Thanks to all of those helped. My weight is way down and my strength has only suffered slightly. I am well on my way! My clothes fit better, my face MUCH thinner...and I owe it to what i have learned here.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2003)

shutting down shop, eh?

Damn, I always read your journal.

This doesn't mean you are leaving the site all together does it?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2003)

No! No way I am leaving. I am just going to quit the journal that few commented on. I certainly appreciated your input, you have been a big help.

I really enjoy the site, just felt the journal was not worth it anymore. You and a couple of others had made comments that I had corrected and just didn't seem worth it anymore.

If what I am doing fails or does not produce the results that I need, I may start again and solicit comments.

Don't get me wrong, I am not crying about not getting the traffic other journals get, hardly anyone here even knows me. 

In a few weeks, I am going to get the courage to post before and after photos. I will track you down for comments then!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 5, 2003)

I should say "current photos" not "after"

The after photos will not be until summer. It is a long road ahead.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2003)

Stats 3/8/03
Age: 36
Height: 6 ft 4 in
Weith: 315
Chest: 54 in
Waist: 45 in (yuck)
Bicept 19  in flex, 17 1/4  innot flexed
calf 19 3/4 in 
thigh 30 in 
neck 20 in 
forearm 13 in


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2003)

I can relate to the difficulty in keeping a journal here. Good Luck!! See you around.


----------

